
Rdd.me – Readability Powered URL Shortening Service - arpitnext
http://blog.arpitnext.com/2011/04/readability-short-url-rddme.html
======
eli
How is this not copyright infringement?

I visit <http://rdd.me/etjavojs> and I get the content of a scraped NY Times
article served off of readability's server. All the ads are removed and they
added an upsell for other Readability products.

How is this any different from me copy/pasting articles onto my own blog and
slapping AdSense on it?

~~~
k4st
For me the link redirects to a NYTimes login page. Maybe you are already
logged into NYTimes, and NYTimes claimed their domain through Readability's
service?

~~~
eli
It appears that Readability drops a cookie.

Since I created the link, I get the "clean" version, everyone I share it with
gets the original site framed with an annoying Readability link. Makes me
wonder what's the point. If I wanted to share a link on Twitter, wouldn't I
prefer to send people to a page without an extra Readability frame on it.

I thought framing other people's content went out of favor a decade ago

------
copypasteweb
As unnecessary as any other URL shortening; and features like this belong to
user clients (and not content) where they're always available for those and
only those who needs them.

